
Crypto and SSL toolkit for python (M2Crypto) - kevindeasis
https://gitlab.com/m2crypto/m2crypto
======
viraptor
This is a project taken over from inactive github taken over from inactive
developer in 2011. M2Crypto has some messy release history. I'd check a very
active cryptography.io instead.

Of course there's nothing wrong with talking it over, but it really should
have at least a notice about it in the readme.

